# Tear Stains



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Only give our dogs distilled water to drink. I am a groomer, and this is one f the number one questions I have been asked through the years. A client told me once that all she gave her white dog to drink was distilled water an she had absolutely no year stains. I've suggested it to others through the years and have gotten great feedback. 
My own dogs also only drink distilled water and they have very little to no year stains.

Another thing to look at is what are you feeding your pets. A high quality food or even a raw diet will also help eliminate tear stains, because sometimes allergies will cause runny eyes.

Also, another thing I recommend is wiping the eyes with a cotton ball saturated in saline solution ( you can get a big bottle for contact lenses for cheap at any drug store)

I don't recommend any products, I know Angel Eyes does work, but it is a low dose of antibiotics which I don't recommend giving for long term or even at all if you can avoid it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I struggled to get rid of tear stains until I tried Angels' Eyes. It's the only thing that worked for me. That was some time ago and perhaps there's something else out there that works just as well.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have tried everything. Distilled water, cleaning eyes with saline, Angel Eyes and I feed raw. PammiPoodle has had good luck with a product she has tries so that will be my next try.

Here is a link to that thread:

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/33850-naturally-tearfree-canine.html


----------



## AbigailJoy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Tearlax or NaturVet tear stain supplement*

I used Angel Eyes on my first poodle. She just passed away a few weeks ago at the age of 9 from Cushings Disease. I'm so paranoid if the Angel Eyes could have had anything to do with it so I'm afraid to use it on the poodle we just got last week. There are two other supplements that come up when googling tears stains. Both are herbal supplements. Tearlax is very expensive for 60grams which is about 2 oz I think. NaturVet is not as expensive. With my first poodle I tried Diamond Eye, PPS tear stain remover and there was one other paste I have tried. I even made my own paste with milk of magnesium and peroxide but I can't us that on this poodle since she is cafe au lait. My first poodle was white but I had to use the topicals at least twice a day so it was hard to keep up with.


----------



## AbigailJoy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Primilix Tidy Tear Stain remover*

I looked up Primilix Tidy Tear Stain Remover. The ingredients sound good. I especially like that it contains tea tree oil. I use that myself as an antiseptic on cuts and piercings ect and it definitely seems effective regarding preventing infection. I think I might try this product!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found very regular bathing and thorough drying helped a lot - and Sophy eventually either outgrew it when she finished teething, or the change to raw/homecooked fixed it, or some combination of the two. I used a homemade lotion involving borax - loads of recipes online.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Please be careful with the tea tree oil, it is poisonous to dogs and can cause problems in small amounts.


----------



## AbigailJoy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Primalix Tidy Tears*

I looked up the Primalix Tidy Tears that someone suggested. I says it contains Tea Tree Oil. Which at first I thought was a good idea until I remembered I didn't think it could be ingested. I have only seen it used topically. So I think maybe Primalix might not be a good idea since it contains Tea Tree oil. Even if it is maybe diluted I don't think I want to take a chance. I might try the NatraVit Tear stain supplement.


----------



## AbigailJoy (Apr 1, 2013)

I found this product at Lambert vet supply. It's called "That Tear Stain Stuff". No tea tree oil but it has Olive leaf extract which is supposed to be an antimicrobial. But like I read somewhere just because herbs maybe safe for humans how do we know what it will do to our dogs? I think I will play around with the basics like her water and her food.

That Tear Stain Stuff Natural, 200 g


----------

